
Ask HN: How to buy stocks at IPO price? - tzz
Is there a way for an average person to buy stocks at IPO price?
======
bofia
Loyal3([https://www.loyal3.com/](https://www.loyal3.com/)) periodically gets
some shares allocated during an IPO, that the general public can buy via their
platform. GoPro and Square are a couple of their notable offerings.

Another option is the pre-IPO market.
EquityZen([https://equityzen.com/](https://equityzen.com/)) is one of the
secondary market where you can buy shares pre-IPO from other shareholders.
(Disclosure: I am an engineer at EquityZen)

